# MALVERN IMPORTANT



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thoes of you that are camping with us at Malvern please ignore the directions to find our area that Warners sent you as Warners have changed the plan AGAIN.

You enter via Yellow Gate take first road on your left we are in the second field. Robmd is there now with yellow MHF's signs plastered all over his van so you sould be able spot him ok. :lol: he tells me we are near to the toilets and emptying points but some way from the show though. We shall be there tomorrow with the Budget Banner on display so see you all soon.
Post code for Showground is WR13 6NW for those of you with GPS.
Jacquie


----------

